# Another Walk Around the Greenhouse



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

Took these pictures one day in mid May. Many are species, so test your knowledge by identifying them. If you want the name of any particular plant, let me know.

Lycastes

















Related genera


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

Restrepias
















Other Pleurothalids
















Close up of the above plant





Couple of Masdevallia hybrids


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

Paphs


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

Two color forms


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

Miscellaneous stuff


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Ross, What is this?


----------



## newbud (Jun 6, 2012)

Ross - Thanks for taking the time to load the beautiful orchid pictures. They are really nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2012)

Great blooming Ross!!!! And the misc. stuff is not bad at all, nice purpurata, haraella, coelo pandurata (?)!!!! What is the last pictured one? Jean


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Hi Ross, What is this?



Pleurothalis wagneri 'Walter' AM/AOS


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2012)

LOVE the Restrepias!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Great blooming Ross!!!! And the misc. stuff is not bad at all, nice purpurata, haraella, coelo pandurata (?)!!!! What is the last pictured one? Jean



Close on the Coelogyne Bufordiense = asperata x pandurata

The last picture is Bulbophyllum patens


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Does Donna know you're showing off her plants!? oke:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Does Donna know you're showing off her plants!? oke:



OH GAWD! Don't tell Julie about Donna!oke:


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2012)

What a great day in the GH Ross.

Looks GREAT:clap::clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 6, 2012)

Great pictures! I like the Restrepias.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2012)

You have great plants, Ross -- what a joy it must be to walk among these beauties!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Ross!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2012)

paphreek said:


> OH GAWD! Don't tell Julie about Donna!oke:



DOH!

I meant Julie, now whose wife is Donna?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of nice blooms. Thanks for showing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots in flower - very nice. I too love the Restrepias. Is that L. purpurata variety werkhauseri? Mine is in flower now.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> DOH!
> 
> I meant Julie, now whose wife is Donna?



I think Bob's wife's name is Donna.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 8, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Lots in flower - very nice. I too love the Restrepias. Is that L. purpurata variety werkhauseri? Mine is in flower now.



Yes, it is L. purpurata werkhauseri. Restrepias are some of my favorite Plerothallids. What's nice is that they seem to be easier to grow than many other miniatures and they remind me of tiny elves with hats on.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 8, 2012)

Ross, what is that first paph hybrid? I love it!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 8, 2012)

And the first Restrepia?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2012)

paphreek said:


> I think Bob's wife's name is Donna.


Yeah! That's it!  What a brainfart!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 8, 2012)

that first Restrepia is one of my all time favorites
thanks for the groovy photos!


----------



## goods (Jun 9, 2012)

I love that Pleuro. wagneri!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 9, 2012)

chrismende said:


> Ross, what is that first paph hybrid? I love it!



Thanks for all the nice comments!

The first Paph is Paph Irish Moss 'Elizabeth' AM/AOS, grown by a good friend, Rick Brink. He gave me a small division a few years ago. This blooming is not as deeply colored as the award photo.

The first Restrepia is Restrepia cuprea.


----------



## fibre (Jun 9, 2012)

Love both J A Hella !


----------



## eaborne (Jun 9, 2012)

Really like the laelia purpurata!


----------

